# Cryptocoryne wendtii is melting



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Of course it will grow back. Wendtii's usually melt when they're getting used to new water conditions. Mine's still in the process of growing back. It should take a few months to completely grow back.


----------



## mahoro (Dec 18, 2007)

mine melted the first 2 weeks or so in the tank, it took around 4 weeks for mine to grow all back + more, now its growing wild...


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

I second that. Crypts don't like sudden changes. Replanting is a crap shoot at times, usually for the better, they normally come back without issue.

I'm running into a major tap water change as it lately smells like a swimming pool. More chlorine than they were used to in the past. So the older leaves are falling apart faster than usual.

This is a chain reaction now so more dissolved plant materials have caused an ammonia spike.

Time for some pergen in the filter....


----------



## maverick2402 (Jul 5, 2005)

ok,cool,see what happened was,as I was pulling the wool from the pot of of the plant and roots ,it separated the plant into 2 plants.So it was ok for the first couple of days and then started turning pale yellow and melting.So I'll just wait it out....


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I have several crypts in my tank that melt and come back several times a year so, it can happen even when they're not new but, like everyone else said, nothing to worry about.


----------



## psybock (Jan 12, 2007)

Most Crypts will respond to different water conditions as well a snowman on the first day of spring. However, just like Frosty said, they'll be back again someday.

Actually my wendtiis seem to melt when water conditions are not kept constant. If I miss a week of water changes they begin to look raggy by the next week, but after getting back on schedule they shed those melted leaves and grow new ones relatively fast...

Kevin


----------

